# New pic of Anabelle's girlie bits.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I will start with, please excuse her dirty appearance. It rained just a bit and she apparently had a blast rolling around in wet leaves and grass. Now, Anabelle has never been thin. She has a huge rumen and gets wide. However, THIS is crazy. She looks like a beached whale. Is it possible that she's not pregnant and this is just her eating really well or can I use this as a pretty good sign of pregnancy?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She does look pretty big, but they can fool ya. 

Someone on here last year had a doe that looked like she was carrying at least trips. Several weeks after her due date they blood tested her and she was open :haha:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Ugh... see that's what I was afraid of. *sigh* Why are goats so difficult? Lol


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> I will start with, please excuse her dirty appearance. It rained just a bit and she apparently had a blast rolling around in wet leaves and grass. Now, Anabelle has never been thin. She has a huge rumen and gets wide. However, THIS is crazy. She looks like a beached whale. Is it possible that she's not pregnant and this is just her eating really well or can I use this as a pretty good sign of pregnancy?
> 
> View attachment 124928


Well, she looks unnervingly like my two week pregnant doe. So yeah, possibly xD Unfortunately being difficult is their sole purpose in life. ''Tis what they were sent here to do!

On that note though, being that fat could also be what's stopping her getting it on?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Can you feel her ribs at all? Is she developing an udder.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Boers are like that  big, BIG babies LOL...

my NOT prego buck LOL...


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> Boers are like that  big, BIG babies LOL...
> 
> my NOT prego buck LOL...
> View attachment 124958


That's nothing. My buckling is most definitely pregnant with quints.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

TooManyBoers said:


> That's nothing. My buckling is most definitely pregnant with quints.


Haaaa ha ha ha.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If she's bred, how far along would she possibly be? any signs of an udder? any signs of her being in heat?
We have a doe that looks like she should have quads and should be pregnant 24-7, it's crazy. She's had a naturally wide rumen (inherited from her sire), but it didn't get really bad until her first pregnancy. I can't tell you how many people ask when she is due - when she isn't pregnant lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, some just have a big full rumen and look pregnant. I had a buyer one time ask about one of my doe's, "When is she due"? I told them, she had hers 3 months ago, LOL. 

When you see that udder forming, then you know she is preggo.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey Toth, she looks like our doe "Heidi" Half LaMancha and half Nubian. Big and fat but she was in heat and took the billy and so far has not come back in heat and that was 2 months ago. So I feel sure she is bred. Now watch her make a fool out of me.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

TooManyBoers said:


> That's nothing. My buckling is most definitely pregnant with quints.


 your's isn't the only one


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Ugh...I think goats just want us to go crazy. I really do. Annie does have a nice, huge, rumen. I know this could just be that. I guess, though, too me, this looks different than her normal wideness. I THINK het udder is changing but then that could just be wishful thinking on my part because if it is it's sure not much yet. I just want cute baby goaties! And goat milk.

Good luck, @TexasGoatMan . You are welcome to go crazy with me! Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> Ugh...I think goats just want us to go crazy. I really do. Annie does have a nice, huge, rumen. I know this could just be that. I guess, though, too me, this looks different than her normal wideness. I THINK het udder is changing but then that could just be wishful thinking on my part because if it is it's sure not much yet. I just want cute baby goaties! And goat milk.
> 
> Good luck, @TexasGoatMan . You are welcome to go crazy with me! Lol


Can I join the crazy party you'll know why once you read my waiting room tread


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oooh, and yes, I can feel her ribs. I know she's a Fattie, but she really just doesn't seem overweight. Just massive around the middle. And it really can't be bloat, i don't think. That much bloat would have to be horrible painful and while she acts uncomfortable sometimes (kinda like i did while pregnant) she certainly never acts like she's in pain.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

goat girls said:


> Can I join the crazy party you'll know why once you read my waiting room tread


I will have to go read it, but yes, by all means, we can makes this a huge crazy party! Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Willow creek dairy and pack goat waiting thread


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol thanks...I was trying to find it.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh dear, @goat girls , yup, jump on this crazy train and we will all ride together! Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Thx wheres the nearest train station


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I think you just close your eyes, click your heels 3 times, and say "there's no place like crazy" and you'll be on. :lolgoat:


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Ha ha I wish that would work for real. The other way would be to go in to the buck section and read all the stories about the bucks getting out when 6 out of 7 the doe are in season


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol yes, that works, too! This is an all inclusive, easy access train! Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

or think back to when the boer buck got out and bred the nigerian does


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol goats are so naughty!!!!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

aren't they!






Hope I really need the hose ......... no I don't care that it's tasty to you


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

okay now that's adorable! Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Pretty cute exepet that she chewed a hole in one before i moved them and didn't have any spares this is what I call cute This is Huricane ( black and white) and Happy Feet ( try colored)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awwwwwww sweet babies! 

When my goats are especially naughty I always say "you have no clue how close you are too becoming dinner"! Then i swear they smile at me like they are daring me to even try. They know I could not harm one hair on their precious heads. Monster goats! Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm the same some days I regret having them then I see this and change my mind


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I just melted. Serious, big, puddle, melted!!!! I want babies so bad.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I just started breeding mine this is going to make you melt even more


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Ohhhhhhh myyyyyyy!!!!! I just want to hold and kiss and squeeze...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Where are you located @goat girls ? I see that you, like me, appear to have more sand than dirt! Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

okay I'm gona be mean now


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm in New Mexico


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I have only been to new Mexico once and I just loved it. That baby is so precious! You are killing me. I am so ready for goat baby cuddles. Watch mine not be pregnant at all.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

It's pretty nice here where are you located have you had baby goats before


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am really far South in Texas. I like it here, too. I like sand and cactus. Lol No, I haven't. I just got my first goats about a year ago and they were mostly grown. I am just so eager to have babies. I have decided I will keep any doelings and get rid of any bucklings. With my luck, if they are pregnant, they will both have a bunch of boys! Lol I would still get to enjoy them while they are little though.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

They always have the oposite of what we want them to have so wish for boys and you'll get girls unfortunetly I did that this year 7 bucks 4 does this is Wonder one of the Does (why am I holding her by her horns! I never do this Must have not been thinking straight)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

She's such a pretty girl! She was probably wondering why you were holding her horns, too! Lol I really love my goats horns, though. I am always rubbing and touching them. This is my first animals of any kind with horns and hooves and they just fascinate me. You really have some beautiful goaties! Unfortunately I have already told my girls I want does so they are probably busy growing boys as we speak! Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Probably Have you been on this website www.goat-o-rama.com It's Damfino's blog kind of thing I'll be nice now and put big goat pictures sort of Stawberry put herself in the milkstand and babysat Mindy for Ainnie


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

No, I will have to check that out. And that is so sweet! Lol Aren't they such funny animals!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

they so intertaning I took my pack goat in training Mufasa hiking today and took alot of pictures like so many that my camera battere died it was fully charged when I left I'll get some pictures of that on here tomorrow on a diferint thread probably in the pack goat training section. I'll title it Hiking with Mufasa. for now here is Moose (Mufasa's nickname) at home He is a lot bigger now this pic is from August how many goats do you have and what breed


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What a cutie! I will definitely check out your pics tomorrow. I only have two...a definite goatie newbie. I can see how I could easily become overrun with them, though. I had no idea I would live having them so much and just wanted a couple for milk. Mine are Anabelle, a boer/ Spanish cross and Eliza a Nubian/ Nigerian dwarf cross. And yeah, I plan to milk Anabelle. I have heard that, even though they are meat goats, they have fantastic milk. Here are my girls. I love these ladies so much!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

They are darling what kind if buck would they be bred to ( if they are bred) They Boer milk is pretty good It doesn't have as much butter fat so it's not as creamy or rich as the nubian and nigerian milk. Annabelle probably isn't going to make that much extra milk.My first two goats Red Wilow (pic #2) and Jessie James( pic #1) I now have 8 goats


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, I figured I wouldn't get much from her so that's one reason I am hoping she has a little girl and soon! If she kids within the next month or so she is bred to a Nubian so her baby would be 1/2 milk goat. If she kids after that it's to a boer/some Swiss breed cross so the babies would still get a little more milk goat influence but not as much. I was hoping they were both already bred when I brought him here (planning to keep him) then Eliza went into full raging heat. Even when she was done he wouldn't leave her alone and I decided male goats are not for me. 

They are so cute! I can't wait to have more but I am really hoping to get my own from their kids instead of buy more so I try to control myself. Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Well from the origanl topic of this thread she *might* be but she doesn't look very pregnant, But when again I have a Doe who has dropped twins but you would have called me a liar when told you that she was due in 2 days


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol yeah... from what I understand they just do everything they can to keep you guessing and crazy!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes they do read this you will be laughing like crazy
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/a-does-secret-code-of-honor.158968


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That is just too perfect! Lol I am surprised mine aren't out there pretending to be in labor right now because it's pouring rain and just nasty!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Yuck! I have clear sky and stars. For some reason I was just thinking about how if any goat owner ethier stays up insanly late (us) or slipes in to a coma the goats can be trusted to wake them up ...... when it's time for breakfast. Red willow will start having false alarms when she is 2 months pregnant this year and last year I thought she was having a misscarrige one of these day she'll be acting like that. I'll ignore her and she'll actully have a miscarrige because i ignored her. Nap time.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I will give you my rain! Lol I actually work nights so this is when I am on here most. Lol Thankfully my daytime sleep is very light so I like to think they could wake me easily. I hope so anyway. They would do that, wouldn't they! Kinda the boy who cried wolf! I could snuggle right in with them and sleep! Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I'll take your rain as long as it's gone by 7:00 a.m. I'm on at night a lot cause it's quiet so I can think a little better It'll be nice having someone to talk to. Although I'm not genrally on this late.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I gotta admit that a couple of times I started to say kiddo shouldn't you be in bed! Lol I have 4 boys and my older ones tend to be up extremely late doing stuff, too. I guess they inherited it from me because I have always been a night owl.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Here you go. Don't give it back...I have had enough! Lol ugh I need to fix my gutter!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I am a big time night owl. But I'll be getting of soon


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I'll take it as long as it's gone by 7


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I stop work at 5:40, get my youngest up for school, then go to bed after I drop him off. Christmas break starts wednesday, though. Yayyyyy!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Just send it to someone else after 7. It is plenty to share, trust me! Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Wait a sec send all to California every last drop


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

If there was any way I really could I would! I feel so sad for everyone there!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

me too! well i'm gonna get off and take a nap. I'll post pictures of the hike tomorrow. I'll be back tomorrow evening Thanks for letting me join the crazy party


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Alright, you get some rest. I have enjoyed chatting with you and am glad you jumped on board.  I look forward to the pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice and cute goaties, I am in love.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh yah! My Mona Lisa is HUGE in the middle. She is now 4 mos pregnant, but she was JUST as wide before pregnant. She gains girth more on her underside when pregnant. She is my bossiest herd queen, my lap goat, I love her but she is SOOOO huge. And I can feel her ribs! But she has a fat pocket behind her front legs. PS: the photos don't do her girth justice!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

She is so pretty! Annie has been getting more full underneath... kind of like what I think you are describing with her. She has always been a pretty wide girl, too, though not THIS wide, but the underneath part has me thinking she may be.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Is Annie getting an udder (I have an Annie too she is known as Anna Banana)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Well, I am not sure. It seems a little fluffier but that could be fat, too. It's certainly not filling with milk yet, but I am hoping that maybe since she's a meat goat she could be just really slow to fill. Awww i bet your Anna banana is precious.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

My Annie is a doll,this is her


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awwww what a pretty girl. I bet she is so sweet!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> Awwww what a pretty girl. I bet she is so sweet!


yah to me wish she was nicer to the other goats


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That's how my Eliza is. She's super sweet to me but isn't always so nice to Anabelle. It's usually just at feeding time, though. They love each other most of the time. Especially when they go to bed.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

awe cute


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. They sure know how to make their momma melt!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is so cute!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

My Annie is going to deni this every second of the way but if I sold my Saanen Hope she would be miserible (so would I that's the only reason I still have her)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol how sweet. It's like a lot of siblings... they may fight but they love each other and have each other's back! Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

In other words it's like me and my brother or bother


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol probably so!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Here is a pic of Annie's girlie bits from a few minutes ago. It has changed a LOT just in the past couple of days. I thought lots of wrinkles meant she's not pregnant? But I feel so sure she maybe probably is! Lol Please try to ignore the burrs she has been playing in!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Here is a side by side comparison of a couple of weeks ago and the one today.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So Annie's girlie bits look completely different again today. If anyone has any ideas on why she has this magical, shape shifting, vulva, I would be thrilled to hear it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They do stretch and elongate more, as they prepare and get closer to kidding.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Does it seem like that's actually what hers is doing? It went from a puffy, pillowy thing to that scrunched up prune, back to this long, fluffy, pillow. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They change all the time. 
All are different.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

She's driving me crazy!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> Does it seem like that's actually what hers is doing? It went from a puffy, pillowy thing to that scrunched up prune, back to this long, fluffy, pillow. Lol


sounds about right


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So at some point since yesterday Anabelle's udder has at least doubled in size. It's still really small but seems so much more substantial! Her girlie bits are sooooo fluffly, too. It sticks way out at the bottom and is super full and puffy. So. I am going with Anabelle IS pregnant and I can stop wondering. I really feel like she will have them (or it) soon. I sure hope so. I am not really famous for my patience and I want goat babies! I have seen so many kidding horror stories lately that I am terrified, though.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Side by side pictures from a day ago and now?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)




----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I know its really hard to tell what is what with all her winter fluff. I am not really sure when I took the first pic but it looked just like that for a long time... until now.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I've had some FFs do that sometimes (udder gets a little larger one day) it's nothing to worry about. 

She has a cute little udder!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh I know. I am super excited. Until now it was "maybe she's pregnant, I hope" and now I feel 100% sure!  

Thank you! I thought it was awfully adorable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m thinking your very right on this one! That is a pretty big change. Even in her girly parts that is super loose and and I see no signs of heat on her tail. I
Have a doe that had a BAD kidding last year and have been so nervous if she actually could breed again. Like anabelle she went from nothing in the udder to BAM! No doubt lol it’s crazy how they can do that!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oooohhhh I sure hope I am, Jessica. I am so beyond ready for babies (AND MILK!!!). If her personality is any indication she should be a terrific momma. She's the sweetest and best goatie ever! I am really hoping she has a doe for me to keep, 'cause as much as it will kill me, any little bucklings will have to go.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm thinking your very right on this one! That is a pretty big change. Even in her girly parts that is super loose and and I see no signs of heat on her tail. I
> Have a doe that had a BAD kidding last year and have been so nervous if she actually could breed again. Like anabelle she went from nothing in the udder to BAM! No doubt lol it's crazy how they can do that!


I forgot to add, I am very happy for you that your girl you were worried about did get pregnant!


----------

